# Game #53: Phoenix Suns (29-23) @ Los Angeles Clippers (13-41) - 2/18



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*
When: Wednesday, 10:30PM/8:30PM/7:30PM
Where: Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
TV: Local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game:* *140-100 W vs Los Angeles Clippers*












*Phoenix Suns (29-23) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson









[SF] Grant Hill









[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal * 


















*Los Angeles Clippers (13-41)

Starters: 








[PG] Baron Davis







[SG] Eric Gordon









[SF] Ricky Davis









[PF] Al Thornton







[C] DeAndre Jordan *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd expect more of the same from tonight's game - maybe not as big an ***-whooping, but a nice beat down.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think the same *** whooping is in order. They won't have Randolf for this game.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I want a beatdown!! ^_^


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I want a *70* point win! 140 again, but hold the Clips to 70!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Highlights from last night's game for anyone interested.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I want a *70* point win! 140 again, but hold the Clips to 70!


This isn't NBA 2k9, this is the real world.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Is anyone else as giddy as me to see this game tonight? For the first time in a long time this season I'm excited to see the Suns play a game because I know they're going to come out blasting away ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Is anyone else as giddy as me to see this game tonight? For the first time in a long time this season I'm excited to see the Suns play a game because I know they're going to come out blasting away ^_^


I'm trying to keep my excitement toned down, just because we could easily not play well tonight lol. I'll have to see consistency. Plus, it'll also only be the Clips 2 games in a row.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol Shaq leading the break, passed it to Nash who went in with the layup.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm trying to keep my excitement toned down, just because we could easily not play well tonight lol. I'll have to see consistency. Plus, it'll also only be the Clips 2 games in a row.


There's nothing harder than pissing on a team and then pissing on them again the next night at their home court.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 25-18 with 3 mins left. Amare with 10 pts (5-7) and 3 rebs so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 30-29 after 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up lead 45-38 with 5:56 left in the half.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, Nash is so good at getting charges. Amare is tearing them up btw.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow... Nash made that pass to Amare look sooooo easy O.O


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We tore up the Warriors front court a week ago for 80 pts in the paint, last night the Suns had 90 pts there lol. They're pathetic upfront without Camby and Randolph.


Amare now with 24 pts (10-12) 6 rebs


Suns lead 62-49 over min left.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Amare looks highly motivated lol

Seems like Suns got their swag back?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 67-53 at the half.

Amare now with 29 pts (12-15), 7 rebs


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 67-53 @ the half. Amare's absolutely destroying them because of their lack of size.

EDIT: Oh God... Not this again Diss, lol ^_^


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think the Suns are thinking about trading Amar'e anymore.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Suns up 67-53 @ the half. Amare's absolutely destroying them because of their lack of size.
> 
> EDIT: Oh God... Not this again Diss, lol ^_^


lol I'm sorry.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Clips hanging around. I don't like this.


Baron hit a 3, to cut it to 7. But Jrich hit a 3 to get it back 10. Now, Jones hit a 3 for them geez lol. Shaq ended that 3 pt contest with a score inside. Amare just got fouled now. 

Suns up 84-73, 6 mins and change left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Boy, I've missed all this running after makes.

Suns lead 97-83 1:49 left in the 3rd.


Amare's only 1/3 this qrter. He's got 33 pts, 9 rebs. They've also doubled him more.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 103-90 after 3.

They just ejected Ricky Davis for getting a T, and saying something afterwards.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I love the Clips announcers.

Dudley-Dragic connection comment was hilarious lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with 42 pts (15-20), 10 rebs


Suns up 116-95 8:40 left in the game.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Dragic the GOAT dunker

Back 2 back 140 games, Suns are back?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 142, Clippers 119*

Amare 42 pts (15-20), 11 rebs in 26 mins lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Has any team ever scored 140 points in back-to-back nights? My God, the Clippers suck.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I think this shows a lot about state of NBA defense nowadays.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DNKO said:


> I think this shows a lot about state of NBA defense nowadays.


I think it's just the Clips. Besides, Baron, Thornton, Gordon, they're fielding almost a DL team.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yay!! Beatdown accomplished!! Build on this!! ^_^


----------



## patburkewhat? (May 24, 2006)

dragic still makes me cringe at times but i honestly think 10-20 minutes a night are going to turn him into a decent backup at worst. overall encouraging; i need to see them play the lakers, celts, blazers and spurs before i make a total judgement call...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

patburkewhat? said:


> dragic still makes me cringe at times but i honestly think 10-20 minutes a night are going to turn him into a decent backup at worst. overall encouraging; i need to see them play the lakers, celts, blazers and spurs before i make a total judgement call...


You'll get a hell of a test on Sunday against Boston.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

haha wow the Suns are averaging 141 ppg under Gentry...


----------

